
Musicians Generated Every Possible Melody, Release Them to Public Domain - SomeSnail
https://entertainment.slashdot.org/story/20/02/25/1720216/musicians-algorithmically-generate-every-possible-melody-release-them-to-public-domain
======
dieselerator
Though I am not a lawyer, I will jump to a conclusion that this strategy will
fail.

First, algorithmically generating all length 12 sequences of 8 notes (2^36 =
64 G results) is just math, not music composition, even if you encode the
results in midi format. Thus, not subject to copyright protection (in the U.S.
anyway).

Next, a catalog of 64G entries is not human searchable. It is an unreasonable
to state a person searched or could have the catalog, and copied an entry.
Perhaps a program containing certain search criteria could scan the catalog
looking for entries with "musical" attributes. However, such a program would
not need the catalog, because it could generate every entry independently.

Since the output of this effort is neither subject to copyright nor human
searchable, the effort will not mitigate copyright law suits. It seems a
fruitless exercise. I suppose it was worth thinking about, though.

And that is my opinion.

~~~
lowdose
Maybe this is the best attack on copyright we have. It at least proves the
smartest in this case have good intentions.

